# OpenVPN Active Directory Authentication



## blueaquan (Oct 1, 2011)

Dear Friends

	I've a small Windows 2003 Active Directory Network at my client's office with a FreeBSD 8.0 acting as a Firewall and Gateway. I've just installed and configured an OpenVPN 2.0 with the hope of enabling their top Management to logon remotely to the office Network when they travel.

Everything's going well so far, the testbed Windows XP client I am using is able to logon perfectly to the corporate Network and all required communications are happening. However, there is one shortcoming; "*no authentication*".

My requirement is to integrate OpenVPN with Active Directory so that the User is presented with a dialogue box requesting his Windows Username/Password combination. I understand this is possible if the FreeBSD Gateway acts as an OpenLDAP client to the Microsoft Active Directory Server.

Could you kindly help me with any definitive guide/link that I can use to specifically achieve my requirement please?

Thanks, Blue


----------



## gordon@ (Oct 2, 2011)

Nothing quite like using OpenVPNs own documentation:
http://openvpn.net/index.php/access...authenticate-users-with-active-directory.html


----------

